# switches



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone out there know how A/F switches work? What hardware is needed?

ameri/flyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure what you are looking for? Are you asking for a parts list?


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Just wondering how they work? Parts wise.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There is an electromagnetic coil inside the switch that pulls and pushes a plunger type link to rotate the frog back and forth. See uploaded prints for parts....


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info flyer.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to help.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You may be unaware of this website where a copy of exploded drawings and parts lists are displayed. Not all items are listed, but a majority of items can be referenced with these drawings. Locomotives, Accessories, Transformers, etc. This is where I got the switch drawings and parts list. I have found them quite helpful many times over.....

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/GilbertFactoryManual


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, Don


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm going to try to rebuild the 2 switches.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Consult Flyernut if you run into issues, he has done several with great results.


----------

